# uncertain about what light is best for vegging



## tallslim (Feb 10, 2005)

i just started growing and i'm using a 400w hortilux but the growth of my plants don't seem to be going along as quick as I had thought they would be.  Is there a better light for vegging and would changing lights interupt the plants growth?


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 10, 2005)

it all depends. how close is the light to your plants it should be a the least 4 inches  away if it is you should probly get a 400 watt high pressure sodium light bulb there good for everything vegging and flowering that will deffintly help them out    how many ladies do u have? and is your space lined with a reflective material that could also help


----------



## tallslim (Feb 13, 2005)

Hey Cincy, My plants are coming along great now, I have two Super Girls and five unknown kind strains which are supposedly really good.  Hopefully they'll come out great.


----------



## cincy boy (Feb 13, 2005)

Good Luck hopefully we'll see some pictures?


----------



## sagerunner (Feb 14, 2005)

MH bulbs are better for the veg cycle than hps , because the spectrum of a MH is more to the blue side acting more like the sun in mid summer. the reason hps bulbs are better for budding is the spectrum is more to the red side acting more like the sun in the fall. just an FYI ,cincy boy is right. If your going to have just one light for both jobs the hps bulb is the better.


----------

